# Petit LeMans tickets charity auction - Chili Pepper Racing



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Those wishing participate in the auction to Remote Area Medical should log onto Ebay Sept. 19th-Sept. 21st and enter item number "6563277613".

Highest bidder will receive: Two tickets to Petit Le Mans Race September 29th-October 1st at Road Atlanta Hospitality at the Chili Pepper Racing Tent Two Chili Pepper Racing T-shirts Ride in Pace Car around Road Atlanta

Tickets for the highest bidder will be available at Road Atlanta will call. Payment options will be arranged with Chili Pepper Racing following the closing of the auction.


----------

